# What oil / gas ratio for a new Husqvarna 455 Rancher



## WESCOMAN (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive been reading alot of the older posts and have found that alot of you run more oil in your gas. My manual says 50:1. From what Ive been reading on the posts it should be more oil. What ratio do you recomend? Also should I switch to Amsoil 2 stroke mix now or later after the saw is broken in. (How many tanks should I go through to consider it broken in?) Thanks for any help.


----------



## gatkeper1 (Oct 14, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with using the Husqvarna oil at the recommened 50:1 or anywhere up to 32:1
Synthetics, you cannot go wrong with Mobil MX2T now called racing 2T at the above ratios.
I have used the MX2T at 32:1 and found it to be excellent. 
Presently am using Motul 600 2T at 32:1 in all my 2 strokes.
Amsoil? save that for rusty hinges


----------

